# Soundtracks that hit you in the feels, but you can't explain why.



## Daniel James (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey guys,

I am sure we have all been there at somepoint. You are watching a movie, or in my case playing a video game...and the soundtrack resonates with you on a deep level out of nowhere. 

I would love to hear examples of cues that hit you unexpectedly and that you are still not sure why it got you as hard as it did.

For me I was playing the video game Far Cry 5 and the music in the pause menu just hooked me immediatly (so much so I actually look forward to pausing the game!) Yet I have no idea why this particular cue hits me so hard. Although I am glad it did 



-DJ


----------



## J-M (Jun 6, 2019)

Great idea Daniel!

I just love this one. Such beautiful music in a game about war...really hit me hard when I first heard this.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 6, 2019)

Love Far Cry 5 music!


11 years on and both music and game are great


----------



## whiskers (Jun 6, 2019)

James H said:


> Love Far Cry 5 music!
> 
> 
> 11 years on and both music and game are great



my favourite game. I love the Solar Fields score.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 6, 2019)

This hit me unexpectedly on a commercial. It has also been on several TV shows. But yeah, on a commercial it definitely was a surprise. Great cover.



Oops, I guess it isn't really a cue.... sorry


----------



## whiskers (Jun 6, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> Great idea Daniel!
> 
> I just love this one. Such beautiful music in a game about war...really hit me hard when I first heard this.



Sure you've already heard it but I like these tracks from V & I as well:


----------



## whiskers (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 6, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> This hit me unexpectedly on a commercial. It has also been on several TV shows. But yeah, on a commercial it definitely was a surprise. Great cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I guess it isn't really a cue.... sorry





Nice one


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 6, 2019)

As cheesy as it may sound.....the score from The Bridges of Madison County. It gets me every single time. It's the perfect example of how powerful music can be, and it doesn't need to be complex. The main theme was composed by Clint Eastwood himself, and fits the film perfectly.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 6, 2019)

And this one.....


----------



## novaburst (Jun 6, 2019)

Love this again and again


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 6, 2019)

Made me want to score films:


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Those strings with the low brass starting at 0:55 gets me every time.


----------



## Scott Moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Gabriel Yared's work on the City of Angels soundtrack.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## novaburst (Jun 6, 2019)

I think very beautiful


----------



## CT (Jun 6, 2019)

The first time I heard this, it really took me by surprise. I think Powell is one of the most emotionally captivating film composers working right now.




This one moves me in a certain really deep way. If you've seen the movie (who hasn't?), it's easy enough to understand why, on a visceral level, but I don't think I could put it into words.

It also leaves me kind of awestruck, just compositionally, how Newman transforms the melody of that melancholic piano stuff into an inner line for the RVW-esque strings that follow.




Just noticed that the cue in your post is by Dan Romer, DJ. Wow! I remember when he was just a friend of a friend, who also did music. Imagine how hard I'm kicking myself for not trying to get in touch with him then....


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 6, 2019)

Very cliché but : Blade Runner & Antarctica.
At the time, I was a kid and didn’t know about Vangelis. I didn’t know that a soundtrack can sound like this.

In the VG domain, I think of Skyrim & The Last Of Us. Skyrim was probably the first game I put the controller down just to listen to the music and watch the landscape...


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't have the whole soundtrack, but I've always liked the main theme (Promontory) from the movie, The last of the Mohicans.

In this scene from the movie (which is violent and graphic I might add!), I think it is a good example of how music, when put to picture, draws you in more to create an emotional response, compared to if there was no music to go with the scene. (P.S I think Daniel Day Lewis is a great actor!)




And the song I will find you, by Clannad, also in the film, hit me in the feels area ha ha.


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 6, 2019)

I've more tracks but those two are kind of my fav.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 6, 2019)

And on the sad side:


----------



## markleake (Jun 6, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> Made me want to score films:



One of my favourites too. That horn melody is just amazing. The only problem is I can't get it out out of my head for days after listening to it.

Much of this soundtrack by Goldsmith I found annoying - discordant and too focused on non-orchestral and percussive elements. Not so nice to listen to. But there are clear parts like this that are just genius. Simple, yet wonderful and flowing melodies.

I still have the CD.


----------



## JakeAlt28 (Jun 7, 2019)

Opinions about the overall game aside, this track created an incredible moment:


----------



## -Janne- (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## goalie composer (Jun 7, 2019)

-Janne- said:


>



This song IS Christmas


----------



## micrologus (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 7, 2019)

Grimethorpe Colliery ftw:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyb39zUqeq0
need a tissue


----------



## Quasar (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Genki (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## AllanH (Jun 8, 2019)

My favorite remains Alan Silvestri's Contact theme. Here is one instance:


----------



## Akarin (Jun 8, 2019)

Arrival to Earth. Steve Jablonsky for the Transformers movie. And Penny Dreadul theme by Abel Korzeniowski. I have a thing for these something-ski people :-p


----------

